# CHRISTMAS MIRACLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## ctEaglesc (Dec 25, 2006)

On another thread titled teaser I showed a couple of pictures of a blank I was working on  with an inlay.
The last picture showed it wrapped in string to reinforce it while I drilled it.





I didn't get any measurements off the blank before I wrapped it and had to turn off the string this morning.
I almost had a heart attack!
The is what was revealed when I turned off the string and CA.
It has taken me all day to recover.
I took this picture before I drilled it.






Merry Christmas!


----------



## Skye (Dec 25, 2006)

Freakin A man! That's amazing! Turned out much better than you described it!

Kinda reminds me of 'The Scream'.


----------



## bonsaibill (Dec 25, 2006)

Pure art!!


----------



## gerryr (Dec 25, 2006)

Yup, its a miracle.[:0]  I almost had a cow when I saw that.[]  Beautiful work as always.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 25, 2006)

Amen!!!!!!!!!!





> _Originally posted by bonsaibill_
> <br />Pure art!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 25, 2006)

You da man! [8D] That's great. You gonna bring it to the next FL-Igitfest BBQ?

Merry Christmas,
Gary


----------



## bnoles (Dec 25, 2006)

Eagle,

I am at a loss of words.  That is about the most amazing work I have ever witnessed.

AWESOME!


----------



## Snazzypens (Dec 25, 2006)

gorgeous Eagle you done fabulous. Mate that is so nice
Toni


----------



## leehljp (Dec 25, 2006)

That is beautiful Eagle, beautiful! You have a great "eye" for how things are going to turn out. Your imagination, vision and creativity are super!  Do you want to mass produce these blanks? []


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 25, 2006)

Well worth the wait.

-Peter-


----------



## Dario (Dec 25, 2006)

Only one that surpassed the Pentarsia IMHO.

You outdid yourself once again Eagle.

AMAZING!!!


----------



## kenwc (Dec 25, 2006)

The only intelligible word I can utter is ~wow~...


----------



## bca1313 (Dec 25, 2006)

AMAZING...


----------



## jeffj13 (Dec 25, 2006)

Eagle,

That is absolutely amazing.  You have outdone yourself.

Although miracle might be an understatement.  I want to know how you went from this:





To this:





Looking forward to seeing the pen.

jeff


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 25, 2006)

Fantastic job - it's beautiful!


----------



## TAld (Dec 25, 2006)

Eagle,
I just finished going through my Roget's Thesaurus and still can't find the proper word to describe your work of art!!!!
Just an absolutely amazing piece of art work and craftsmanship!!!

Tom


----------



## les-smith (Dec 25, 2006)

Did you all hear that?  That was the sound of me hitting the floor.  Very, very nice.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 25, 2006)

They've said it all, Eagle.  You have astounded us all once again.


----------



## DaveO (Dec 25, 2006)

Eagle, I've been following your thread teasing everyone as to what you're next masterpiece would be. You have far exceeded my expectations (and they are very high) It reminds me of a few pieces by Edvark Munch in the layering effect in the sky background. Awesome, I really hope it survives the drilling and final turning.

Dave[]


----------



## arioux (Dec 25, 2006)

Don't want to leave the topics without saying something .,.,,but what ??

Just amazing, i'm speechless,


Alfred


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow


----------



## btboone (Dec 25, 2006)

Nicely done.  Very good detail. []


----------



## broitblat (Dec 26, 2006)

Very nice!  I've tried following the pictures, but I have no idea...


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 26, 2006)

Great job Eagle, that is awesome!


----------



## Darley (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />On another thread titled teaser I showed a couple of pictures of a blank I was working on  with an inlay.
> The last picture showed it wrapped in string to reinforce it while I drilled it.
> 
> ...



is it a joke or is 2 different blanks???


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 26, 2006)

Darley-
Am I the only one who has experienced a "Christmas Miracle"?


----------



## cueman (Dec 26, 2006)

That is amazing! If I didn't know any better, I would say it was magic. []


----------



## pete00 (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> <br />Don't want to leave the topics without saying something .,.,,but what ?? Just amazing, i'm speechless, Alfred



what he said......well done


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 26, 2006)

What they ALL said!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />Darley-
> Am I the only one who has experienced a "Christmas Miracle"?



There were two blanks pictured in one of the teaser posts.
What's in the other one?

Gary


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



You think I was able to get the first inlay in there on the first try?
It turned into kindling,that is what makes this so MAJIKAL.
A miracle even.
Regardless what anyone may think.I have more failures than successes.
I just don't show the failures.[^]


----------



## bnoles (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Look Eagle... if your successes are this good, then your failures must still be fantastic!  

Stop burning them and make them available to someone to turn [}][]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Eagle,

I know this design is a passion of yours, the result I am sure has left you with a feeling of satisfaction and accomplishment, well done!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> You think I was able to get the first inlay in there on the first try?
> It turned into kindling,that is what makes this so MAJIKAL.
> A miracle even.
> ...



If we all don't fail some of the time the sucesses wouldn't be as great.  I see failure as a stepping stone to greater sucess.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> <br />Hi Eagle,
> 
> I know this design is a passion of yours, the result I am sure has left you with a feeling of satisfaction and accomplishment, well done!


I am a spiritual rather than religous person.
Being an alcoholic, I have already been to hell.Religon are for those who don't want to go there.
AS for the design.
It is not that I have a passion for it.Right angles are pleasing to the eye.
There is no pattern for the rest of it, it is just what I feel like doing.
Some can "paint with a brush"
I wondered if this was something that could be done with wood.


----------



## TAld (Dec 26, 2006)

Eagle - I think with all the congratulations you have received from this masterpiece your question has been throughly vetted and answered as an astounding YES[^][^]. Truly Great!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, I finally decided to see what this thread was about.   Eagle, you are truely an artist with your wood working. Incredible.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />Well, I finally decided to see what this thread was about.   Eagle, you are truely an artist with your wood working. Incredible.


wood working is an entertainment center, or a dininroom table.
This is PAINTarsia.
Not to be confused with PENtarsia.
To a trained eye they are enitrely different.[]


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm beginning to understand where you were heading!!

A picture is worth about a million words in this case.

OUTSTANDING!!!

Congratulations, Buddy!!!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I had just come in from outside and was still feeling the sun-blindness affect[8D] Now I see your point!


----------



## sandking (Dec 26, 2006)

Not sure if I'm even allowed to ask this question, but is that a painted inlay or are those all individually colored slices of wood?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sandking_
> <br />Not sure if I'm even allowed to ask this question, but is that a painted inlay or are those all individually colored slices of wood?


<b><u>THAT!</u></b>IS funny!
Yes the inlay is all Eagleeyezed wood.
The "border" of the inlay is African Blackwood.
The body of the blank is spiral segmented sycamore and maple veneers.
The maple veneers are imported from Canada.My broker is woodof1kind.


----------



## Czarcastic (Dec 26, 2006)

I am completely dumbfounded.  That is just awe inspiring.
You never cease to amaze, but this goes beyond incredible.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />[The maple veneers are imported from Canada.My broker is woodof1kind.



Hey, I resemble that remark. I may be 'broke' but your masterpiece always provides me with a 'fix'.[]

-Peter-


----------



## skiprat (Dec 26, 2006)

Take a bow, Eagle. What can I say that has not already been said?
The only problem of course, is what on earth could you possibly dream up for an encore?[]

Well done, my friend!!!


PS; anyone wanna buy some wood turning kit, cos I just gave up!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 26, 2006)

Eagle that is a great piece of work. You must have a lot patience.


----------



## sandking (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Well I know you don't like to give away your secrets and I respect that, but it is so perfect it looks like it was hand painted. Beautiful work Eagle.  

So just to be sure, the blue of the sky and green grass for example are actually individual thin layers of dyed wood?


----------



## DocStram (Dec 26, 2006)

Exquisite work!
And it was all done on eagle's mitersaw!  Right, eagle?  []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />
> Exquisite work!
> And it was all done on eagle's mitersaw!  Right, eagle?  []


No .I would never attempt anyting intricate with a mitersaw.
This was all done safely on a scroll saw but the miters on the inlay were cut on a table saw.
The inlay was cut in half on the tablesaw also.
BTW there is another.
A mitersaw is way too limiting.
Then again I wouldn't use a tablesaw to cut a cove molding either.
I could use a tablesaw to MAKE a cove molding though and then cut it on a mitersaw.
I believe the right tool for the job and a mitersaw is definitely not for intricate work.




<br />

















> _Originally posted by sandking_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Yes they are and thanks for the compliment, but it is really not that amazing when you thnk of the exquisite work done by those who hand paint their pens.
D.C. Bluesman puts on a Japanese lacquer finish with a stick and it takes 6 months.
Look at the intricacy of the Gisi's work, or Tom Mcmillans HAND Cut spirals.
The only thng that is unique about what I attempted is trying to figure out what hasn't been done before and attempt it.
Even if the result is any kind of a failure I have found one way that doesn't work, and I have probably learned something else I can use at a later date.
AS intricate as this looks it was easier than Pentarsia and took far less time.
The most difficult thing was trying to decide what type of designed blank to put it in.
Oh, by the way.
Disregrad everything I just said.
This was a MAMGIK blank that just appeared when I turned off the string on Christmas morning.


----------



## LEAP (Dec 26, 2006)

If there is not a IAP hall of fame there should be and this deserves a place of honor in it. Thanks for sharing. You give us new guys a lot of inspiration. 
Phil


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEAP_
> <br />If there is not a IAP hall of fame there should be and this deserves a place of honor in it. Thanks for sharing. You give us new guys a lot of inspiration.
> Phil


Nope not yet.
Wait till I do something spectacular.
I still aint where I want to be.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 26, 2006)

ummmm eagle .... I was trying to make a joke about you and the mitersaw.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 27, 2006)

I've come back to this thread at least a dozen times and I'm still amazed.
It's a work to behold! [8D]

Gary


----------



## NCWoodworker (Dec 27, 2006)

Since nobody else has said it yet, nice work, Eagle!  That is beautiful!

...oh..wait..I just went back and read the previous 4 pages and see that I wasn't first to compliment [][][]

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Ligget (Dec 27, 2006)

That is fantastic Eagle, must have taken forever to construct![:0][]


----------



## Chuck B (Dec 27, 2006)

Eagle,
I have a new favorite pen that took the place of your other one.[] WOW is all Icansaw that is absolutely fantastic work. Congrats.[]

Chuck


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by recon_
> <br />Eagle,
> I have a new favorite pen that took the place of your other one.[] WOW is all Icansaw that is absolutely fantastic work. Congrats.[]
> 
> Chuck


At this point it is on the lathe but still a lot of little pieces of wood glued into what I hop will be something pleasing to the eye.
It isn't a pen until it assembled.
One this is for certain, <b>Unlike PENTARSIA/One for Giving I will know where it goes and if it gets sold, I will know whos hands it will be in.</b>


> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />That is fantastic Eagle, must have taken forever to construct![:0][]


Time is a relative thing.
How long does it take to grow a tree and then how long does it take for a tree to develope a beautiful burl?
Remember that other than decorative, burls are "culledout" as un useable sections of most woods.
Soemthing like this takes as long as it takes.


----------



## DocRon (Dec 27, 2006)

Eagle
Just got time to read thru this thread. I echo all of the lauds. Well done. Your work combines the best of art and craft.
Ron


----------

